# Experience or opinions on CoolingMist 2D system.



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

So Ive been researching this kit and speaking with Dave from CM about there premium level Stg 2 w/m kit.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Im considering running this system as a 2D system using boost and either Maf or RPM as a reference. I believe this will give me the best of both worlds as far as tuning ability. Its probably overkill for a stock turbo but for a xtra couple hundred bucks I think itll be worth it. I also just like being a bit different.
Does anyone have an opinion as to whether using MAF or RPM along with boost will be easier or better? Im thinking the rpm will be easier to tune as your never really exactly sure what your maf "voltage" looks like. The C/M software is fully programmable for adjusting how much w/m you want based on both measurements. It allows you to create your own "curve" if you will. 
It also includes a fail safe along with a solenoid. Im "assuming" the pump is similar to what everyone else is running with their systems. 
Thoughts?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Experience or opinions on CoolingMist 2D system. (loudgli)*

Working off the MAF would be better, as it is actually injecting WM based on the air being consumed. With a turbo, you are not always using the same amount of air at the same RPMs. Driving in the city, I am making boost at 3k RPMs, but on the highway cruising at 80mph I am in vacuum at 3k RPMs. So if you tuned your WM setup by RPM it would not be accurate all the time- MAF, boost, or injector duty cycle are your best bets.


----------

